# Disconnected? Nottingham - May 21st



## Supine (May 6, 2011)

Hope this isn't seen as spam. I'm not a robot!

We is Warehouse Partying in Notts on May 21st. It's in a disused post office in the centre of town. Three floors of proper music.

Any urbs in the Midlands fancy a party?


----------

